# Question for the solar kilners



## Boardman (Sep 9, 2007)

I'm getting a couple cherry logs slabbed out and the guys got a solar kiln. I'm interested in retaining as much color as possible and was thinking of air drying it. But I'd like to be able to use it before next year. How does cherry hold its color in a solar kiln?


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

A solar kiln will lighten the color just as a regular kiln will. 

Cherry will darken naturally as it ages, so I don't see much benefit air drying it. Walnut is one of the woods that will really benefit from air drying.


----------



## Kirk Allen (Nov 7, 2006)

Cherry will darken with any light exposure over time. In direct light it darkens quite a bit. I would suggest stacking it on the bottom so less light gets in but even with that you will probably see sticker lines in the wood.


----------



## Carl Middleton (Dec 8, 2008)

I air dry cherry for 30 days then load it into the kiln and have never had any problems with sticker stain or color


----------



## Boardman (Sep 9, 2007)

I was more concerned in the loss of tone variations. I air dry walnut for that reason and was wondering if cherry was the same. Think I'll aair dry it his summer/winter and kiln it next spring if the MC is still high.


----------

